# Notification timing



## Ken555 (Jan 31, 2022)

Thank you for fixing whatever you did recently! For months I was not receiving notifications (via email and Tapatalk) in a timely manner - it was common for them to arrive an hour or two after the post. Over the last few days that has changed and now I receive them almost immediately.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 31, 2022)

have been no changes on our end


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 31, 2022)

Well. Quite strange!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

